# Faut pas rêver



## rxkld

Buenos días.
Alguien me podría decir como se traduciría esta frase " Je ne vois pas comment je pourrais guérir de ce mal, *faut pas rêver*..." ¿Existe esa expresión "*faut pas rêver*" en español?
Gracias de antemano. 
rxkld.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Rxkld:

Una posibilidad:

Faut pas rêver: no hay que hacerse ilusiones.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rxkld

La continuación Domtom es : " Je ne vois pas comment je pourrais guérir de ce mal, *faut pas rêver, les miracles ça n'existe pas.*"


----------



## Domtom

Gévy said:


> Faut pas rêver: no hay que hacerse ilusiones.


 
Ya lo había puesto al principio, pero luego dudé  .



rxkld said:


> La continuación Domtom es : " Je ne vois pas comment je pourrais guérir de ce mal, *faut pas rêver, les miracles ça n'existe pas.*"


 
Yo no veo de qué modo voy a curarme de este mal, no hay que ilusionarse, los milagros no existen.


----------



## rxkld

Domtom said:


> Yo no veo de qué modo voy a curarme de este mal, no hay que ilusionarse, los milagros no existen.


 
Buenas noches Gévy y Domtom (me suena mal las dos y).
Gracia por vuestras respuestas. Me recuerda una canción de Amaral que se intitula "No existen los milagros". Pero no me parece que hable de _no hay que ilusionarse,_ en las letras.
Amistosamente. 
Eric


----------



## Marlluna

Como bien ha dicho Gévy, se dice "no hay que hacerse ilusiones". No hay que ilusionarse no se diría en este caso.
Saludos,
Marlluna


----------



## rxkld

Marlluna said:


> Como bien ha dicho Gévy, se dice "no hay que hacerse ilusiones". No hay que ilusionarse no se diría en este caso.
> Saludos,
> Marlluna


 
Gracias Marlluna por tu parecer. Pero no veo muy bien ¿cual es a diferencia ? ¿Me lo podrías explicar por favor ?
Gracias de antemano. 
Eric


----------



## grandluc

Je ne vois pas comment je pourrais guérir de ce mal, *faut pas rêver, les miracles ça n'existe pas.*"

No te hagas ilusiones, los milagros no existen...


----------



## Domtom

Marlluna said:


> Como bien ha dicho Gévy, se dice "no hay que hacerse ilusiones". No hay que ilusionarse no se diría en este caso.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, y yo mismo puse "no hay que hacerse ilusiones", luego dudé y cambié y finalmente suprimí hasta que me continuara la frase. 

Ahora bien, ¿qué diferencia hay con "no hay que ilusionarse"? Yo me pensaba que era lo mismo. ¿Me lo explicas por favor?


----------



## Marlluna

Pues no tengo una respuesta de libro, lo siento. Es lo que pasa con los nativos, que cuando es usual nos parece que sea la regla.
De todos modos, yo diría, "no hay que ilusionarse con algo" y si ese "algo" está implícito en la conversación, diría "no hay que hacerse ilusiones".
Como os decía, es más una intuición que una explicación.


----------



## Inaxio L

*Nueva pregunta*​

Bonjour...
Acerca de esta expresión, no tiene mucho sentido tal y como se ha señalado en este foro. Yo diría que con el texto que tengo abajo quiere decir "no hay que tener mucha imaginación" o algo así.

On pourrait se dire que Wim Delvoye montre ce que Röntgen avait en tête. Faut pas rêver


----------



## Paquita

Inaxio L said:


> On pourrait se dire que Wim Delvoye montre ce que Röntgen avait en tête. Faut pas rêver



No hay que hacerse ilusiones, WD *no* muestra lo que ...aunque lo creamos a simple vista.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Inaxio:

Noooo, nada de esto. Lo que quiere decir es que: esto sería demasiado bonito, y que no nos engañemos, la cosa no es para tanto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Inaxio L

Ok, por lo que entiendo (y por lo que he ido traduciendo hasta ahora) se diría que es "no nos engañemos/no nos llamemos a engaño", el anillo y la mano desnuda nos muestran lo que él tiene en la cabeza, u su relación con la mujer, y no propiamente la mano/el anillo (tema superficial o secundario). En fin, esto es lo que interpreto... Sigo abierto a las puntualizaciones, merci!

Inaxio


----------



## boheste

Hay otra frase hecha que tambien se usa bastante: "hay que dejarse de sueños", ça veut dire "il faut arreter de rever" ou "il faut se quitter de reves"


----------



## heug

rxkld said:


> Buenos días.
> Alguien me podría decir como se traduciría esta frase " Je ne vois pas comment je pourrais guérir de ce mal, *faut pas rêver*..." ¿Existe esa expresión "*faut pas rêver*" en español?
> Gracias de antemano.
> rxkld.



buenas
no tienes que soñar, eso es impossible
se podria decir o, mejor escribir
"il faudrait être un doux reveur pour croire que l'on puisse guérir d'un mal pareil"
"faut pas rêver" es la expresión orale, se puede utilisar al principio o al final de la frase


----------



## albertovidal

Aunque no sea una traducción literal, me parece que, en esta frase, *hay que ser realista* podría aplicarse


----------



## rxkld

abertovidal said:


> Aunque no sea una traducción literal, me parece que, en esta frase, *hay que ser realista* podría aplicarse


 
¡A mí me cae bien esa propuesta ! 

Buenas noches.


----------



## Inaxio L

Me voy a quedar con la de abertovidal. Merci a todos

Inaxio


----------

